# We Just Bought A New Trailer!



## eric1233 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello all! We just bought a new trailer, the 28rsds. We have four kids and are excited about going camping. We were hoping to meet some campers to hang out with that wont mind all the kids running around. We are a fairly young couple in our early 30's from the Central Valley. Hope to meet some of you soon!!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Eric&Shannon said:


> Hello all! We just bought a new trailer, the 28rsds. We have four kids and are excited about going camping. We were hoping to meet some campers to hang out with that wont mind all the kids running around. We are a fairly young couple in our early 30's from the Central Valley. Hope to meet some of you soon!!!


Congrats on the new camper! I am sure you will love the family time.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum,

Enjoy making memoriess with your family.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome,

Good choice on floorplans.....

If you lived on the East Coast, I know there are plenty of young kids running around. You should have been in Elkins, WV this weekend!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the Oubackers.









Congrats on the purchase of an A #1 TT

Many memories will be created over the next few years.

I hope you have as much enjoyment with your kids as I have been having with mine in our Outback.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Eric&Shannon, very nice model you have there!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer. We have the same trailer (28RSDS) and 4 kids as well (8 and under), but we're just hitting 40 ourselves







. The bunkhouse was made for families such as ours! We camped this last weekend in central WA and had a blast! The KOA we were at might as well have been hosting a rally - I counted 7 Outbacks!


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome. The best part about this Rving stuff is the time with the whole family together. What's the first trip?
John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Eric&Shannon to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28RSDS

Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome -

Our family of six love the floorplan. Not too late to sign up for Otter Creek rally...... There will be dozens of kids running around.

J-


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Eric&Shannon,

Welcome to Outbackers! Yore' gonna love your new TT and this site.

Enjoy. I'm sure you'll get to meet many Outbackers so your kids will have plenty of new friends to run around with.

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome









Hope you enjoy new tralier
happy Camping

Willie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Greetings! and welcome to the site.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

It is nice to see somebody else from the Central Valley. Congrats on the new trailer. Feel free to PM me with any questions, mods, or camping spots!


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome, congrats on the new camper and have lots of fun!!!


----------

